# Frustration Plus Plus.  Excel Crash on Save As... Word too...



## Ticcer (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi all.  I've had this issue for a few weeks now.  Dunno why it started but I finally uninstalled office 2010 totally, cleaned my system, then reinstalled.  Everything worked fine.  I ran all the updates, Sp1, and others from the Micky$haft update site, and now I'm back to the same problem.

I see all sorts of solutions online to do with printer selection, COM addons, etc, etc.  I've tried them all, and nothing works to abate the problem that I can find.  It's obviously one of the updates that is causing it, which one, I don't know, but it is mighty frustrating and is holding up my work in a major way.

Sometimes I get a message to do with initializing places or some such thing...  I can't rightly remember, but others have had the same this pop up too.  Suggested solutions to that regarding network issues as Excel tries to index all possible locations, don't seem to apply.  Besides, I don't operate a home network.

The issue occurs when I open a document too... Excel and Word...  the programs just stop responding before the file dialogue gets a chance to pop up.

Anyone have any ideas or know what the issue is??

Cheers

Ticcer


----------



## Ticcer (Oct 2, 2012)

FYI.  I'm running XP SP3


----------



## Ticcer (Oct 2, 2012)

Problem:

Office Applications, Excel, Word, Powerpoint... maybe others... not tested... crash when opening or saving a file.  The applications enter a 'Not Responding' state when saving or opening a file from the File tab on the ribbon.

I think I found the problem...  Update KB2553260 (mso2010-kb2553260-fullfile-x86-glb.exe)!!

Method: I uninstalled office 2010 Pro.  Ran RegVac to clean the registry, rebooted, reinstalled office 2010 Pro.  Tested Excel.  Works!.  Installed Office 2010 SP1: Works. Went to Windows Update and manually downloaded all 27 High Priority Office 2010 updates and numbered them in the order they appeared in the update list.

There are actually 28 updates for Office 2010 at this stage, but one of them does not appear under High Priority and I have not downloaded the Non High Priority Update for this test.  However,  I had previously updated Office 2010 Pro via automatic update so that there were no more updates to install, and the problem was present.  Hence my attempt to find out which update caused the problem.

I began installing the High Priority updates 1 by 1, loaded Excel, and tested the 'save as' function, then closed the app if successful and moved to the next update.

Conclusion:

It appears that update KB2553260 causes the problem, as after installation, the problem presents itself, and when I uninstall the update via 'Add and Remove Programs', the problem disappears.

Does anyone have any idea why this is happening??

Cheers.

Ticcer


----------



## xenou (Oct 2, 2012)

Are you installing 32-bit or 64-bit Office?
ξ


----------



## Ticcer (Oct 2, 2012)

32 bit  (mso2010-kb2553260-fullfile-*x86*-glb.exe)


----------



## xenou (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah, I saw that.  Still wanted to be sure.


----------



## Ticcer (Oct 2, 2012)

No danger, Dude.


----------



## xenou (Oct 2, 2012)

> Dunno why it started but I finally uninstalled office 2010 totally, cleaned my system, then reinstalled


Okay, so why did you do this in the first place?  Was there some other problem already present?  And exactly what does "cleaning the system" mean?


----------



## Ticcer (Oct 2, 2012)

No other problem was already present.  I've been real busy with other stuff, so I've not used Office for a while, save for outlook.  Cleaning my system means I ran CCleaner, and RegVac...  Basically to ensure there were no lingering redundant registry issues or temp files that might be causing or attributing the problem...  I wanted to get my system back to a state, as if office had never been installed.

I uninstalled office because no other solution was forthcoming after 4 weeks of this issue plaguing me, and I need to get some invoices done, etc, etc.  I also read on one of the many sites I looked at for a solution that re-installing office might solve the issue.  Mind you, the person who received that advice said it made no difference.   Basically, I followed every bit of advice I could find on this or similar issues, and nothing worked, so I took matters into my own hands.  I'm not a novice at installing software, windows, office or any other program, and what I described above seemed like the best thing to do under the circumstances.

I hope that helps.

Besides, I can repeat the installation of the update in question and repeat the issue, and then uninstall the update and solve it again.  Also, my 32-bit XP installation is all up to date.  I'm still running a single core AMD 3700+ with 2GB RAM from 2005, and all my software is legitimate.

The closest thing I've found on MS to an acknowledgement of this or similar issue is this  Description of the Office 2010 hotfix package (Mso-x-none.msp, Msores-x-none.msp): February 28, 2012, but it doesn't quite describe exactly my issue, although I have acquired the hotfix from that article, but not applied it.

Thanks for taking the time to look into this.

Cheers,

Ticcer.


----------



## Ticcer (Oct 2, 2012)

I have a twitter conversation going with MS Australia.  A workaround was suggested. See here:  Office files that have RMS protection seem to crash  However, this does not seem to relate to XP, so I'm waiting on another response.

Cheers,

Ticcer


----------



## Ticcer (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi all.  I've had this issue for a few weeks now.  Dunno why it started but I finally uninstalled office 2010 totally, cleaned my system, then reinstalled.  Everything worked fine.  I ran all the updates, Sp1, and others from the Micky$haft update site, and now I'm back to the same problem.

I see all sorts of solutions online to do with printer selection, COM addons, etc, etc.  I've tried them all, and nothing works to abate the problem that I can find.  It's obviously one of the updates that is causing it, which one, I don't know, but it is mighty frustrating and is holding up my work in a major way.

Sometimes I get a message to do with initializing places or some such thing...  I can't rightly remember, but others have had the same this pop up too.  Suggested solutions to that regarding network issues as Excel tries to index all possible locations, don't seem to apply.  Besides, I don't operate a home network.

The issue occurs when I open a document too... Excel and Word...  the programs just stop responding before the file dialogue gets a chance to pop up.

Anyone have any ideas or know what the issue is??

Cheers

Ticcer


----------



## xenou (Oct 2, 2012)

How old exactly is your PC?


----------



## Ticcer (Oct 3, 2012)

I built it in late 2005.  I worked for an IT distributor at the time.  I've replaced nothing but the DVD writer, the CPU heat-sink and one other heat-sink on an nForce 4 Epox MB.  It still suffices for my needs.  Will update in the new year.


----------



## Ticcer (Oct 3, 2012)

Update:  They are looking up an XP Pro workaround...  in other words...  they have as much an idea as I do.  Comforting.  lol


----------



## xenou (Oct 3, 2012)

Okay.  Well it's pretty safe to say that Office products generally speaking don't crash when saving files ... so you either have found a rare bug, in which case you're probably doing the best thing already which is talking to Microsoft, or you have something else going on with your PC.  You could try re-installing the entire OS, if you can - it sounds drastic but if you don't mind downloading updates for 4 hours and re-installing your software it's not a difficult thing to do.  But since MS is working with you see what they have to say first.  XP only has (last I heard) one more year of official support and in my opinion Win7 is a fairly painless move if you like XP.


----------



## Ticcer (Oct 3, 2012)

Apparently Microsoft are aware of this issue with the crash on open, save, save as.  Reinstalling the XP is a days work and then some, taking into account all the other software I use, and all their respective updates.  It may well come down to that...  I've done it a million times....  just a Pain in the rectum, is all.   XP is at the tail end of the support life cycle, yes.   I'll wait and see what Win 8 is up to before jumping off the XP ship, me thinks.

Cheers


----------



## Ticcer (Oct 12, 2012)

Ok.  All sorted.  Went round in circles with Microsoft.  Anywho...  Bit the bullet and wiped the computer.  Reinstalled XP and office.  That particular update causing the issue with office, does not effect the new installation negatively.  Yay!

I had a memory jog event...  I trialed a thing called Xobni (Inbox backwards) for my android phone.  It came with an Outlook addon.  I didn't like the software, so I uninstalled it.  After that something went all screwy with .NET framework. i.e. a shell extension I use called QT TabBar stopped working due to coree.dll missing....  or something like that.  I can't be 100% sure, but I think Xobni might have been the root of the issue... then again, I might be clutching at straws here.

Anyway.  All happy and productive again...  save for the slow road to reinstalling all the software I use from time to time.

Cheers for the considered assistance.

Ticcer


----------



## ROLAND. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks Ticcer, had the same problem and is solved now by removing the update KB2553260.

Roland


----------



## JerseyMike4 (Dec 11, 2012)

Ticcer said:


> Problem:
> I think I found the problem... Update KB2553260 (mso2010-kb2553260-fullfile-x86-glb.exe)!!



I cannot begin to tell you how grateful I am to you for finding this and posting it!  I spent a ton of time looking into this months ago to no avail, so I gave up.  I figured out how to live my life without ever having to use the *Open* and *Save* dialogs in Word or Excel.  Then today I was trying to change a formula in Excel, but every time I did, Excel crashed on me.  Unlike the open and save commands, there was no workaround, period.  I did some more searching and read another (what felt like) hundred or so "answers" on different sites that all tell you to uninstall some add-in (that doesn't exist) or to bring up the Open dialog in order to right-click somewhere (why don't they understand that's impossible since that's the point when these Office programs crash?!?).  Then I finally came here and found your reply.  Your answer should be at the start of the internet.

I was able to delete that specific update, *KB2553260*, and my problem was fixed immediately!

Just a quick note for anyone looking for this in the future, I had to check the "Show updates" box in Add or Remove Programs (mine wasn't checked by default) in order to find it in my list.  It was underneath the section titled "Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2010."  Obviously, your mileage may vary.


----------



## JerseyMike4 (Dec 17, 2012)

Small problem, here.  The computer this happens with is my work computer, so I didn't even realize it, but at some point after I removed it, it re-installed itself.  I'm one of the lucky ones who has the ability to remove it myself, but I'm curious if there's any way to prevent it from being installed, so I don't have to constantly find and remove it.


----------

